# Best Bait shops?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Where do you buy bait in the early season? I'm not so much interested in the full tackle shop thing as I am bait this time. Let's say the area will be from a line between CC and Rush Run up to Indian Lake and from Clark Lake west to Rush Run.


----------



## Boat Dock Sam (Feb 25, 2010)

Starting on March 27th, Warren County Armco Park. Will have minnows, night crawlers, red worms & glow worms. Also will be taking requests for specialty baits.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Crawdaddys on 235 and US 40, Todds Sport Shop on 235 just north of Kiser Lake, Tackle Shack on 25A south side of Troy. These are all places I use. Ryans Whosale Bait on 25A about a mile south of Tackle Shack also sells retail. They have every kind of live bait. All I can tell you about them is got nightcrawlers there a couple times and I did not think they held up very well. Spillway bait or By the Lake carryout next to the dam at CJ Brown used to be good until last year. New owners cut back their morning hours. Quit opening at 6 in the summer so I stopped going there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I broke the "live bait" habit a few years ago and since then its been the best fishing of my life. With Berkley GULP products, scented and better plastics, and Timbuktu for my son, I don't miss it at all. It took a while to learn and become comfortable fishing artificial but I actually catch more fish now throughout the year. I also carry all of my lures for the day in a small plastic pocket case.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

yes intimidator I do just the same with my small plano box...matter of fact in a pic I posted some dude said whats that hanging off your belt....I stay MOBILE!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i thought todds was closed and is for sale?


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

there is a Marathon gas station on rt 73 on the way out to Caesar Creek. They sell minnows, red worms, wax worms, and nightcrawlers. I always stop to get my bait there.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I only stop at Todds when I go to Indian Lake and my last trip was in November so I don't know. Sure hope not, I got minnows from there because the bait shop on the way to Moundwood never opens until 7am or later. And their bass minnows were always larger too.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Dans Sport shop is in Camden, near Rush Run. He has had live minnows every time I have been there.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

from gmrcatman.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I forgot all about it but there is a thread for Ohio Baitshop Directory. It was posted in June 2005. I last used the directory 3 years ago to find a baitshop I could stop at on the way into Salt Fork campground. It was my first trip there and was nice to be able to pick up bait on the way in. It's a long drive back to the campground.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Todd's is closed but the place (used to be an Australian barbecue or something) across from the Top Hat at the intersection of 235 and 36 is selling bait. Not sure if they do minnows, but they at least have waxworms and nightcrawlers and had spikes for ice fishing last time I stopped.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

leftfordead88 said:


> from gmrcatman.


i second that lol


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

If your looking for skipjack or shad GMRcatman is your man. If your looking for night crawlers, minnows, rosies, goldfish, suckers, leeches or anything like that Hamilton Bait is the best right now. I know GMRcatman will be adding suckers and chubs to his list pretty soon. He has the best prices on shad and skipjack and I am sure he will have the best prices on live bait when he gets into that.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

So where exactly is gmrcatman?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/member.php?u=13267 right here


----------

